# Does previous IT company have any impact in finding job



## Paresh (Jul 2, 2010)

HI ,
I am BE and working in TOP 5 IT company in India i have initiated the PR process but in gr8 tense about job , as i will be leaving the prestigious firm , also the previous IT company give any help in finding the job. As my current IT firm is among TOP in IT world will this give me any helping hand.


----------

